# What would be the coolest way to kill yourself?



## Bob's Vagene (Aug 30, 2021)

Not that I'm going to kill myself or anything. I mean I probably will kill myself eventually, but what would be the coolest most unique way to do it? Im thinking maybe I'll have Amberlynn sit on my face or something.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 30, 2021)

Sew my ass up; feed me Taco Bell.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 30, 2021)

Eating explosives on new years eve


----------



## Takodachi (Aug 30, 2021)

by chewing a power line and blacking out at least a block.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 30, 2021)

Blackmail some random person and then pretend to kill yourself to "own" them real good, then make the Twitter trannies and Reddit jannies do their thing.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 30, 2021)

Takodachi said:


> by chewing a power line and blacking out at least a block.


that gave me a good chuckle, just some nigga crawling up the pole and biting the wiring


----------



## TheShedCollector (Aug 30, 2021)

Driving a stolen Lamborghini at 150mph the wrong way up the freeway. Crashing into a large truck carrying a trailer full of petrol, causing a massive fireball and explosion. And you do this twenty minutes before peak traffic on a holiday weekend causing thousands of people to be delayed for hours, and your death will be on the news and shared all over the Internet.


----------



## MG-34 (Aug 30, 2021)

Reenacting the last level in Halo Reach by screaming "nigger" on a loudspeaker in downtown Mogadishu while armed to the teeth and drugged up on amphetamines and trying to hold off anyone trying to murder you.


----------



## Troonos (Aug 30, 2021)

Flintlock pistol to the heart.


----------



## Just A Butt (Aug 30, 2021)

eating lots of fried foods over several decades and one day dying in my sleep of a massive heart attack. 
best suicide ever.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 30, 2021)

timothy mcveigh except you stay in the truck when it goes off


----------



## Herrinnert_U_zich_Jezus? (Aug 30, 2021)

Build a 2nd killdozer and use shot shells in the barrel. Being tormented enough by the Dutch benefits organisation the objective is to take out as many as i can but don't harm the cute ginger female security guard. Would Dankula record the livestream to do a madlad? Will he play the music whilst i go on rampage? Fuck, i have a goal in life now.


----------



## Everybody (Aug 30, 2021)

To sail over the edge of earth.


----------



## RussianParasite (Aug 30, 2021)

MG-34 said:


> Reenacting the last level in Halo Reach by screaming "nigger" on a loudspeaker in downtown Mogadishu while armed to the teeth and drugged up on amphetamines and trying to hold off anyone trying to murder you.


The only problem with your plan is that actual Africans are not nearly as bothered by that term as their thin-skinned counterparts in the Americas.

I would want to make a television show where I am shot by myself into space with enough supplies to last a few years. Televise my eventual descent into madness for the entertainment of millions before eventually throwing myself out of the airlock or something.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Aug 30, 2021)

bolt yourself into a truck full of explosives and drive into the nearest gender reassignment clinic, in minecraft of course.


----------



## Crunchy Oats (Aug 30, 2021)

The "coolest" way is getting frozen


----------



## Madre Muerte (Aug 30, 2021)

Decapitating myself with a chainsaw live on the internet.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Aug 30, 2021)

Large Industrial Fan


----------



## BScCollateral (Aug 30, 2021)

Leaping out of an aircraft to impale yourself atop the Transamerica building, all while screaming, "It's _your_ fault, MovieBob!"


----------



## Interloper (Aug 30, 2021)

This way probably. 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...er-balloon-to-fake-his-own-murder-police-say/


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Aug 30, 2021)

Not that I'm going to kill myself or anything. I mean I probably will kill myself eventually, but what would be the coolest most unique way to do it? Im thinking maybe I'll have Amberlynn sit on my face or something.


----------



## LeeSun (Aug 30, 2021)

Get a small microwave, put it in a larger microwave, turn it on, and see what happens.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 30, 2021)

Go skydiving, disembowel yourself in midair, then land in your coffin.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Aug 30, 2021)

Hanging yourself with piano wire with your hands glued to your head. The wire would cut your head clean off and it would look like you ripped your own head off.


----------



## Some JERK (Aug 30, 2021)

Gotta go with the classic...


----------



## Lame Entropy (Aug 30, 2021)

Suicide by cops while livestreaming


----------



## Apochrypha (Aug 30, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> Suicide by cops while livestreaming


Welcome to the Killstream


----------



## Wuornos (Aug 30, 2021)

Gas yourself Sylvia Plath style.


----------



## L50LasPak (Aug 30, 2021)

Anything involving a nuke would probably be the best way to go.


----------



## draggs (Aug 30, 2021)

Become president

Start nuclear war


----------



## Pruto (Aug 30, 2021)

Jump off from a building above a basketball court, make sure you first strap sharp edges around a noose on your neck, enough to decapitate you after the jump and also make sure to have your hands super-glued to your head.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 31, 2021)

Fighting 100 wolves barehanded to defend a beautiful nekkid princess, then impregnating her before your wounds take you.


----------



## General Tug Boat (Aug 31, 2021)

Doing a flip.


----------



## Electrical Infetterence (Aug 31, 2021)

In 1936 over 600 people killed themselves in Japan by jumping into a volcano.


----------



## MagmaStalker (Aug 31, 2021)

I always thought it would be good for someone that is often found asleep at their desk to just suck down a bunch of sleeping pills and nod off into that sweet goodnight.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 31, 2021)

Pretty much this









						Rex Kramer: Part Time Airline Mechanic, Full Time Daredevil
					

From Kentucky Fried Movie (1977)#KentuckyFriedMovie #theNword




					www.youtube.com


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 31, 2021)

Ride a nuke down to its trigger altitude


----------



## Dwight Frye (Aug 31, 2021)

Stand on top of a mountain during a thunderstorm holding a lightning rod and yelling “all gods are bastards!”


----------



## TheRetardKing (Aug 31, 2021)

Drew a crappy lil' blueprint of my brilliant method of suicide. I've called it, *"Man of Steel"*


Spoiler


----------



## jason analberg (Aug 31, 2021)

Sticking your whole body in a particle accelerator .


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 31, 2021)

By fucking Barbara.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Aug 30, 2021)

Not that I'm going to kill myself or anything. I mean I probably will kill myself eventually, but what would be the coolest most unique way to do it? Im thinking maybe I'll have Amberlynn sit on my face or something.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Bob's Vagene (Aug 31, 2021)

Internet Explorer said:


> By fucking Barbara.


Death by Barbussy.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 31, 2021)

Where’s that green text about strapping a harness to your neck and tying the parachute it’s connected to, to a corvette. Then after starting a high speed pursuit, pulling the release on the parachute taking your head off as your lifeless body drives 100mph in the desert and your head sails in a chute with RON PAUL 2008 written on it
Edit: thanks to the guy before me with good taste in suicide approaches. I now have the green text I wanted


----------



## W00K #17 (Aug 31, 2021)

Suicide by cop, but first lead them on a high speed chase after stealing a Krispie Kreme truck. People will get to watch a gaggle of cop cars chasing a donut truck down the highway.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Sep 15, 2021)

Go into a store or museum with lots of expensive art, clothes, tapestries, etc. and cut your jugular to bloodstain everything. It'll be orange forever.


----------



## Jimbobaggins (Sep 16, 2021)

Jump into a jet engine


----------



## Jazz never died! (Sep 16, 2021)

Dressing up as a mailman with a bag of mail on my back. Jumping off the Empire State building while screaming Air Mail!


----------



## theshitposter (Sep 16, 2021)

mountaineering accident


----------



## Snuckening (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Product Placement (Sep 16, 2021)

Swimming in the Arctic would be the coolest death clearly


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Sep 16, 2021)

bury yourself nude in an ice coffin somewhere in the Antartica region?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 16, 2021)

Eat the leftover hotdogs at 7-11 at 3am


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Sep 17, 2021)

My only advice is that you do it in an extremely conspicuous way on Halloweeen. That way you have a chance at becoming a ghost story. 

I have a lot of other suggestions, but they involve logging into Minecraft first.


----------



## Grand Omega (Sep 18, 2021)

A miniature hydrogen bomb in some desert. You will briefly be the brightest light on the planet, and the process will be painless as you are cremated, vaporized and sent to the atmosphere. The crater left behind will serve as an impressive headstone, with fragments of glass that can be collected as memorabilia.


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Oct 26, 2021)

the same way nagito komadae died from the shitty game with an horrible fanbase called danganronpa
just watch this video if you wanna know how he killed himself :








						Super Danganronpa 2 [PC]: Chapters 5 & 6 - Murder, Reconstruction, Execution, Execution
					

SPOILERS for new players!The Murder Scene, Reconstruction (Closing Argument), Execution (Please Insert Coin), and Execution (Forced Shutdown) occurring in Ch...




					youtu.be


----------



## JankeToeFungus (Oct 26, 2021)

I thought long and hard about this, if I were to ever take the easy out and a cool way to do it? - Drive to Rachel, NV and floor it right past the gates out to  Area 51, call them on their bluff to actually use deadly force. ehehehe


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 27, 2021)

None. Although it’s a fun thought, mortality is stupid and we’ve surpassed the need for it with technology such as Neuralink.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Oct 27, 2021)

swimming in liquid nitrogen


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Nov 1, 2021)

jesus reenactment


----------



## Scheele's Green (Nov 1, 2021)

Smothered by an attractive women with a beautiful ass.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Aug 30, 2021)

Not that I'm going to kill myself or anything. I mean I probably will kill myself eventually, but what would be the coolest most unique way to do it? Im thinking maybe I'll have Amberlynn sit on my face or something.


----------



## lurk_moar (Nov 1, 2021)

Scuba accident.


----------



## Monkey_Fellow (Nov 22, 2021)

This and a blunt


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Nov 23, 2021)

Orgie with dozens of young women. 

Alternatively saving a bunch of orphans from a fire but dying in the process.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 23, 2021)

I think setting off a nuke would be a pretty cool way to go, vaporized in an instant and causing a whole ton of lasting carnage in the process. If it ever got out that I was the one who set it off then I would be remembered for at least as long as the humans would survive to tell of how the spot came to be so irradiated.


----------

